# Opened up a new bank account today!



## geographyguy (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been traveling and living in other countries for most of the past year, so I'd let my US checking account lapse and eventually it was closed. Since I moved back to the States in July I've been cashing checks and then putting the money onto a PayPal account - which is ridiculous since I'd lose about $10 bucks off every transaction and I always had run around to several different places in order to make it happen. 

I didn't want to open up a new account because I knew I'd have to have a "meeting" with a banker, discuss why my account lapsed, and sit in a small room and be around a lot of people. And have a "meeting". 

Well, today I did it. I got up, showered, put on nice clothes. Went to a coffee shop, walked through the park, and walked right into the bank. Was directed into a small cubicle and sat down with a banker. I was nervous, she had to make a few calls, and I started feeling a little dizzy at one point....but it worked out!!! 

She was very friendly, we made small talk, and I have a real checking account once again! With money in it, too! I have a new debit card and I came right home and payed a bill with it. 

I'm very happy to make this small stride. I am starting to get my life back, one step at a time. Happy day!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## geographyguy (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks man! Ha, I was beginning to wonder if anyone thought this was cool. 

I saw another post that said "I turned on my microphone for online gaming" got about 20 replies, meanwhile my post about opening a bank account and making real world progress got zero interest. 

I know it's boring, but I think we need to be more supportive of real life interactions, in general.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I recently opened up another bank account too. I think I spent almost a couple hours in there talking with the lady. It went better than I expected. Good for you for getting up the courage to do it!


----------



## kats (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats, bank people can be very intimidating I know that from personal experience! :clap


----------



## archeri (Sep 27, 2013)

A month ago, I opened my first bank account. I am 31 and it felt weird to be doing so, but I got through it fine. Yesterday, I put in 2 checks and had to tell the teller that I didn't know how to fill out the deposit slips. She was looking at me strangely the whole time, but I didn't let it bother me.


----------



## Anderson35 (Jan 2, 2014)

We have faced so many financial crises last year in 2013. Now lets hope for the best we make more and more development in the year 2014 and our banks become more and more strong so that our personal checks will never be failed....


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

my anxiety is too much to open a bank account in person i couldn't do it. i went with one of those online banks.


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

Legitimate fear. I had that and I'm a business person! It helps if you can remember that banks do want you to do well... it is not in their interest to mess with you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't enjoy opening or closing bank accounts either. It makes me nervous even though I've done it countless times before -- so much for it getting easier with exposure. Though I do so to receive things like a $200 bonus for opening an account which then has to stay open for 6 months at which point I close it. 

Just imagine the fun I have discussing with a banker my self-employment of managing rental properties (which is entirely fictional). But somehow they have this in their records. In their records I'm also Dr. UltraShy, a fictitious title I'm just fine with as well. I'll take credit for a PhD I don't have as well as properties I don't own. My brother has fake businesses as well to take advantage of business checking account & business credit card bonus offers.


----------

